# fungus or algae?



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I have something growing in my tank! I'd like to know A) is it harmful to plants/fish and B) what is the best way to remove it?

It looks like this but there are only small pieces covering my heater cord and small pieces on the driftwood.

http://www.glennschaeffer.com/aquarium/fungus.jpg


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably just an overabundance of bacteria. If you have a turkey baster you can blow if off and then use a siphon to suck it up.

Has this tank been set up for a while? Usually this happens in new tanks or if something major has been changed in the tank.


----------



## internalfugue (Apr 5, 2011)

No, it is very new, less than a month. I'm going to the menagerie tomorrow to get my water tested, but I take it this is a good sign for being done the cycle?

So I should just manually remove the stuff and it will all be good?

Thanks ameekplec!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It's a good sign  I'd leave it be - eventually it'll resolve itself.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Was the piece of wood cleaned or soaked before it was put in the tank? I have had this many times with new wood just remove the wood wipe it off and return to the tank no problem.


----------

